

CakePhP vs. Codigniter - chad_strategic

I started off in MySql and then moved to PhP and then ultimately to Codeigniter. (I have built 5 sites on Codeigniter) Recently, I took a new full time job where the website was built in foreign country and it was built on CakePhP. So now it seems like I have to downgrade my knowledge of MySql and Php.<p>Thoughts? Is there any easy way to convert CakePhp to Codeigniter or maybe Larvel? (Probably not, but I thought I would ask.)
======
jeffmould
CakePHP, Codeigniter, and Laravel are all PHP frameworks, so not sure what you
mean by "downgrade" your knowledge of mySQL and PHP. These frameworks simply
make it easier to build applications using PHP and to interact with mySQL
(along with other databases) using a MVC convention. If you understand the
concepts behind MVC really the only challenge is mapping functionality between
the frameworks. While initially it may be confusing to figure out that mapping
as each framework does not have the same function names or implement a concept
the same way, once you get the general idea of using the new framework it will
seem much easier. My recommendation is to find and work through a couple
sample applications in CakePHP. Get an understanding of the functions and how
they are used before trying to dig into the actual code of the site. I would
avoid converting entirely to a new framework though if you don't have to.

------
sherizan
Just recently built a site with Codeigniter after trying out Cake and Laravel.
Codeigniter is really easy to implement and its pretty powerful and
lightweight out of the box.

I do understand what you mean, its like building Wordpress for so long and
suddenly you get a project in Joomla. Suddenly your flow is disrupted and you
have to "downgrade" to another framework/platform.

In terms of converting, I think it would be best if you suggest refactoring it
from bottom up. Since you mentioned its built in a foreign country, I am
certain the variables, function naming conventions, file structure, etc aren't
on point.

